# Twitchy eyelid!



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm super tired at the moment, so my body's response to that this morning is for my left eyelid to twitch on and off. It's been happening most of the morning so far...
I've just got to work and I have a 2.5 hour block of consultations this morning... Hopefully my clients don't think I'm crazy standing there with a twitching eye lol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

So annoying when that happens - happens to me when really tired also. Try to close your eyes for a few minutes and relax


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Northerner  
I will try to relax!
(Did I mention this is day 5 or a 12 day block? I may have completely crazy eyes by the end )


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 26, 2016)

I often get twitchy eyelids.  I think it's more noticeable to you than other people.  When I have it, the OH doesn't notice it.


----------



## David H (Feb 26, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I'm super tired at the moment, so my body's response to that this morning is for my left eyelid to twitch on and off. It's been happening most of the morning so far...
> I've just got to work and I have a 2.5 hour block of consultations this morning... Hopefully my clients don't think I'm crazy standing there with a twitching eye lol



Sounds like a Magnesium deficiency.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 26, 2016)

It is annoying when it happens. I get it when I am over tired and it is always my right eye where I had the bells palsy in 2012!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2016)

I get it but very very rarely - doesn't everyone?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 26, 2016)

I certainly do, especially when I'm very tired or stressed. It's always my right eye too.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks all! 
I am extremely tired at the moment, so it's probably that. 
Only one of my clients noticed, or only one said anything anyway! So that was good  
Well, my 8 hour shift turned into a 12.5 one, and I'm back in tomorrow, so I'm off to bed shortly and hopefully my eye is more relaxed tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Thanks all!
> I am extremely tired at the moment, so it's probably that.
> Only one of my clients noticed, or only one said anything anyway! So that was good
> Well, my 8 hour shift turned into a 12.5 one, and I'm back in tomorrow, so I'm off to bed shortly and hopefully my eye is more relaxed tomorrow


Sleep well!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 26, 2016)

I've had twitching mussels all over. The eyelids were only one day. A lot though. I've been having it above the eyes a lot. A touch at the corners. Christmas week my left cheek was twitching continuesly half the time. Up to this last 5 (?)weeks I had twitching in my legs for months, along with some cramps.


----------



## KateR (Feb 27, 2016)

I get it too sometimes and when I'm not thinking about it I realise it's gone away.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 28, 2016)

Try an Epsom salt bath it's very very relaxing and usually sorts out my manic eyelid twitch.  As David said magnesium deficit can cause muscle twitching.  Careful though magnesium is a very powerful muscle relaxant and can promote sleep (don't want to fall asleep in the bath).  I love an Epsom salt bath if I need a really good de-stress.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 28, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Try an Epsom salt bath it's very very relaxing and usually sorts out my manic eyelid twitch.  As David said magnesium deficit can cause muscle twitching.  Careful though magnesium is a very powerful muscle relaxant and can promote sleep (don't want to fall asleep in the bath).  I love an Epsom salt bath if I need a really good de-stress.


 Thanks Kooky  
I've never had an Epsom bath, so I'll try that


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've had twitching mussels all over.



We've had mussels all over too, but I'd never have eaten another one had I seen em twitching!  LOL


----------

